# V Box spreaders for central hydraulics



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

I have an F-450 that is set up for central hydraulics and I would like to get a 3-4yard v box spreader for it. I can't find much info out there and I'm wondering what is available. 

I would prefer to use the hydraulic setup rather than electric, but i definately dont want a gas motor.

Also, has anyone ever taken one of the old gas powered spreaders and converted them to hydraulic? I see the old gas units with burnt up motors going for 4-500 bucks.


----------



## fendt716 (Jun 11, 2013)

we have used 10 highway equipment spreaders over the years gas , except the 4yd one live hyds. run forever. have 1 tacco spreader that is live hdys. that came with a 550 that we brought in 2005 that spreader is just piece of crap. the last spreaders we brought are under tailgates with center spread setups. if your 450 is a dump go with tailgate spreader way hander. go all stainless including floor and get all stainless steel hdy. couplers come on and off every time by hand no fuss or mess. they cost about 125.00 per set


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a hydraulic tailgate spreader, trying to go to a V Box.

You couldn't give me a gas spreader.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Craiglist for the win! I found a stainless 3yard swenson spreader for $1500 setup for central hydraulics.


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

can I ask y you went from under tailgate to v box? ive got a dump with hydros and im lookin for aspreader but don't think its worth losing some bed space with the vbox. thanks


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

alsam116;1642816 said:


> can I ask y you went from under tailgate to v box? ive got a dump with hydros and im lookin for aspreader but don't think its worth losing some bed space with the vbox. thanks


If you are going to dump the entire load in 1 or 2 sites then under tailgate might be alright, I would look for replacement tailgate spreaders instead. If you have many sites to do then a V box is a much better choice. Material is always there and the spinner is at a constant height.

You will spend a lot of time putting the box up and down. Turning with the box up and loader can destroy the box. I used an under tailgate for 1 season and never again.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

cet;1642821 said:


> If you are going to dump the entire load in 1 or 2 sites then under tailgate might be alright, I would look for replacement tailgate spreaders instead. If you have many sites to do then a V box is a much better choice. Material is always there and the spinner is at a constant height.
> 
> You will spend a lot of time putting the box up and down. Turning with the box up and loader can destroy the box. I used an under tailgate for 1 season and never again.


Have to disagree to some extent.

With smaller sites, generally all you have to do is raise the bed and get the salt to the back. Then there is 200# + loaded there ready to use. I can do three smaller sites without having to lift the bed.

Even on a 4 acre lot we do, I just raise and load the back of the bed and spreader and just let er rip without having the dump bed up constantly.

I also want to add that our under-tailgate is 3"-4" lower than the bed of the truck and I let the gate open as wide as it can without putting pressure on the gate of the spreader. This, I believe, lets another 100-150# of material to stay on top of the auger.

............


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

cet;1642821 said:


> If you are going to dump the entire load in 1 or 2 sites then under tailgate might be alright, I would look for replacement tailgate spreaders instead. If you have many sites to do then a V box is a much better choice. Material is always there and the spinner is at a constant height.
> 
> You will spend a lot of time putting the box up and down. Turning with the box up and loader can destroy the box. I used an under tailgate for 1 season and never again.


I'll second that. Had 1 and sold it next season. Salt stuck to the inside of the box allot of the time. You will also get chunks of salt that can block and jamb the auger. I never had a chunk stop the auger but was a pia to pick at it when it would block the discharge hole or freeze around the auger. Also you will need to clean out the trough at the end of each salting as that will harden up or you will forget you still have salt in it and it hardens all around the auger.

Most v boxes have screens on top, to stop the problem with chunks. Yes you can get salt to freeze inside of the Vbox but never had that happen. I do my best to keep the pile covered and not take from the very bottom of pile. Bottom stuff is for walkways where the pile is kept.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

White Gardens;1642827 said:


> Have to disagree to some extent.
> 
> With smaller sites, generally all you have to do is raise the bed and get the salt to the back. Then there is 200# + loaded there ready to use. I can do three smaller sites without having to lift the bed.
> 
> ...


They all have their place, and WG has some excellent points.

The other plusses:
Still have full use of my dump box all winter long.
Lower center of gravity.
More capacity in the same truck. Not only does the spreader weigh less, the box is rectangular vs triangular.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

dfd9;1642848 said:


> They all have their place,
> 
> Still have full use of my dump box all winter long.


True, and that is the best quality right there. Being able to use the bed in the winter really helps.

......


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm going to agree with CET also. Vbox's are also easier to apply a constant rate. Just turn the spreader on at a set rate and drive until empty.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

My reason is completely unrelated to the function of the spreader. I'm a fabricator, I have no need for a dump box so I took it off in favor of a flatbed.


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

damn guys thank you for all the responses, I guess ill look for whatever spreader I can get easier, I don't use truck in winter except snow so bed use not important tome. loading vbox into truck not issue have skid steer for that and place to store spreader in summer. on a vbox how far can u throw salt, had a buddy tell me he ran a undertailgate on a dump and could hit the docks of bldg even with semi trailers hooked to dock 53' trailers. also will the weight of the utg be enough to get around town, now I use a scoop of salt and that is plenty.
thanks, u guys are the greatest


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

found a 4 yrd spreader 900 but don't know the weight of spreader, don't want to loose to much payload weight. truck is 3500 hd 15000gvw. should I keep looking or look more at this unit.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

alsam116;1642900 said:


> found a 4 yrd spreader 900 but don't know the weight of spreader, don't want to loose to much payload weight. truck is 3500 hd 15000gvw. should I keep looking or look more at this unit.


1400-1500lbs mine are and they are 4.4 yards. I used to have one of them on the same truck as you and we filled it. You said you only use 1 bucket so you should be good and that is cheap at $900


----------



## fendt716 (Jun 11, 2013)

Here a tip for utg users. On 2-3 yd. body put a 2x12 across back in front of gate and 3 feet up each side inceases salt at gate alot. On 3-4 yd. body with high tailgate option add 2x8 same way. You have as much salt against gate as a 6 yd. body. You can spread 3-4 fastfood places before dumping body again.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

fendt716;1642932 said:


> Here a tip for utg users. On 2-3 yd. body put a 2x12 across back in front of gate and 3 feet up each side inceases salt at gate alot. On 3-4 yd. body with high tailgate option add 2x8 same way. You have as much salt against gate as a 6 yd. body. You can spread 3-4 fastfood places before dumping body again.


With doing this are there any problems getting the box to drop back down with gravity boxes?


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

cet I only used 1 bucket for weight in the bed. I think you are thinking I only dump 1 scoop, not the case we go through 2- 2 yd loads each snow but this year im looking at more sub work(larger lots, more salt use) and don't want to just beat the piss outta my 3/4 ton truck.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

With a 4 yard spreader in the 450 you will be overweight but easier on the truck then a smaller spreader in the 250.


----------

